# Please ID this Homelite



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

I owned it back in 2004 but sold it a few month later when I was short on cash. Well... 4 years later, I got it back. But I forgot what model number it is. I have pictures here Please post back here what you think the model number is, spark plug number it takes and gas mix ratio. I also have this link posted else where, so thats the reason for my e-mail address being on that page.

Thank you.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I think that might be a 250, but don't hold me to it


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That an old Homelite Super EZ automatic, just like whats printed on the recoil starter housing. I am pretty sure the Mix Ratio is 32:1 and the spark plug if I remember correctly was a champion DJ-8 or equiv.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

aren't the 250s the same thing though 30year? Cause I got a 250 in at work that looks almost identical, except the clutch is more exposed than that model


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> aren't the 250s the same thing though 30year? Cause I got a 250 in at work that looks almost identical, except the clutch is more exposed than that model


They may look a little similar, but they are not close to the same saw.

The Super EZ Automatic chainsaw is an older 70's vintage chainsaw, it was a great saw in it's time. It had a Hemi head engine design with high compression, it was also a reed valve design, this saw would scream for a reed valve unit and had loads of torque.

The 250 is a new ported engine design, with a lot of external plastic parts. The EZ I don't think had any plastic parts, except maybe the air filter cover on the later units just before it was discontinued.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

AH, I see, I know homelite is pretty much dead now, but I know alot of their older saws were really awsome saws, and alot of the newer ones are kind've junky

I'm only 20, and I'm glad to say I have started an old "blue" homelite and it ran like a raped ape. Love the old things, parts are the only problem


----------



## bigfoot2184 (Mar 2, 2007)

This one runs like a raped ape also. I wasn't sure if that ez automatic was the model or not.... thought it was the thing saying it an auto oiler. I bought this one cause if know how it runs... I knew it my old one cause there is an old owners address and phone number engraved in it. I called them last time I had it to make sure it was not "hot".

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

